# Stocking another 30 gallon tank.



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

So I got another 30 gallon tank that I plan on setting up in the basement of my place so I can make an L shape with my cichlid tank and this tank. I plan on setting up a desk to do my homework on so I can look at both tanks like a triangle. Soo my question is what should I stock the new 30 gallon with? I was thinking of doing a tetra community tank but actually have no experience with tetras other then having one as a child which I eventually had to bury (because as a kid flushing was just to weird). I would love color and am thinking of doing some live plants, some of my cabomba are ready to be trimmed and replanted and the dwarf Sagittarius is ready to be transplanted. Any suggestions would be great I'm looking for good moment and great color :-D


----------



## cgassaway (Oct 1, 2010)

You could do a dwarf gourami, they're great as long as there's only one.
And neon tetras are very easy to keep as long as you acclimate them properly, so a school of those would do well with the gourami.
And you can never go wrong with cories.


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

Alright got two dwarfs so I'm thinking about something else we will see. Do you think it is possible to do a few different shoals of tetras. I think I will go with corys just not sure which ones yet, maybe panda's


----------



## cgassaway (Oct 1, 2010)

that sounds good.
I know you can do different shoals of tetras, but you have to be careful to make sure you get the diff kinds that either do or don't school together, whichever you want.
And don't forget that schooling is a defense mechanism, so if they're basically the only thing in the tank they won't school.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

that was fast any pics of the new tank?


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

Ohh, the pair of dwarfs are in a different tank so I wanted new things, this tank is still cycling. I have decided what I am getting based on availability.
Pair of German Blue Ram's M/F
School of 10 neon Tetras
School of 6 marbled hatchets
school of 8 fire tetras
school of 8 lemon tetras
school of 5 panda corys

according to my tried and true website AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor (linked with permission) the stocking level is 101% which is for all adult sizes. With filtration of 122 percent. I plan on doing it planted, once I split a few more of the plants i have growing

Possibly switching the 8 fire tetras for 12 rummynose tetras but that will move the stocking levels to 114 which may be pushing it.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds good. Looking forward to seeing pictures of it when its up and going.


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Calmwaters, btw I have MTS to your right it is very incurable


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL I am so glad I am not the only one. LOL ; )


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

eatmysox said:


> Alright got two dwarfs so I'm thinking about something else we will see. Do you think it is possible to do a few different shoals of tetras. I think I will go with corys just not sure which ones yet, maybe panda's



I have a group each of neons, rummies, and hatchets in my 30 gallon. Its a blast to watch all of the bright, fast moving fish darting around


----------



## bailey0789 (May 15, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome setup. Would love to see some pics.


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

So the tank is all cycled now, I hope to get most of the fish and plants at a local fish auction that is next sunday. I will post pictures when it is set up.


----------

